# What is honey residue?



## bookfarmer (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't keep bees, but I do buy from a local beekeeper. I notice that his honey, unlike store-bought, settles out so that there is liquid honey at the top and a sort of cream-colored residue at the bottom. What is this residue? Can it be used in cooking? 

Thanks.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

The "residue" is honey that has turned to sugar. It isn't a problem (many people love it that way), and it can easily be re-liquified by setting the jar in a pan of warm water. Most honey will sugar over time, depending on the type of flowers the honey is made from. 

The bottom line is, don't worry about it, and enjoy the honey.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

sugared honey is the best ... Mine does not sugar fast enough .
at times I put in some seed ( sugared honey ) and put it in the fridg to get it to sugar faster ...


----------

